# Debs says Hi



## Debs (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi all,

New to mouse keeping, I have rescued three from the RSPCA, for some reason they really struggle to home them at our centre. My first passed away about 9 months ago and i soon got my new two, Hunca and Munca. Both lovely little mice but having some problems with Hunca's skin ATM.

I live in Ipswich, UK.

Looking forward to learning from all of your expertise!

Debs


----------



## peztree3 (Dec 20, 2011)

:welcome1


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the site!!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

